# No deaths today from Covid!



## Duke of Marmalade (25 May 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> Monday 25th May:
> No confirmed deaths.
> A further 59 cases of coronavirus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 24,698.
> 
> ...


wow! we've reached zero!


----------



## mathepac (25 May 2020)

Not necessarily true. As has happened previously, there may yet be covid-19 related deaths confirmed for to-day's, they're just selecting when to release the information. Meanwhile they get the great benefit of the headlines and the fanboys bigging up "the heroes".


----------



## odyssey06 (25 May 2020)

Hopefully it is the start of a trend rather than a blip.


----------



## Leper (25 May 2020)

Let's hope we can look on this zero figure in a positive light especially in what is happening in the rest of Europe. My Spanish friends cannot believe the Nil figure and my Brit neighbours in Spain cannot believe it either. 

Spain is opening its borders to EU holiday makers from 1st July, but it by no means certain what countries will not be included. Per capita, per density per nearly everything else Ireland appears to be leading the fight against Covid-19. Figuratively speaking I think we all can take a well deserved bow.


----------



## Cricketer (25 May 2020)

@Leper  I'm delighted too but what are you talking about? Take a look at this:
https://www.statista.com/statistics/1104709/coronavirus-deaths-worldwide-per-million-inhabitants/


----------



## Leper (26 May 2020)

Cricketer said:


> @Leper  I'm delighted too but what are you talking about? Take a look at this:
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/1104709/coronavirus-deaths-worldwide-per-million-inhabitants/


I've looked at that set of statistics, Cricketer and have debated it on a Spanish forum. The only thing the set let short was there was no reference to red headed victims or those who cycle backwards to work. In Ireland there is a population of c. 5 million and c. 60 million in the UK. The reader can look up figures on that set for Germany, Spain, Italy, France etc. 

Spain, Italy, UK were slow to act against Covid-19 and much of where they acted sent the rescue boat in the wrong direction. Importantly, the death figures for the UK, Spain, Italy are far under-reported. But, try telling that to a gin + tonic swigging Tory  supporter in full flow on his sun terrace talking down to Spanish garden workers in Costa del Sol.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 May 2020)

mathepac said:


> Meanwhile they get the great benefit of the headlines and the fanboys bigging up "the heroes".



Agree with mathepac.

It's obvious that we have made no progress at all in reducing the spread of Covid 19.

And we all know that there are hundreds of new deaths every day but there is a conspiracy not to publish these.

Brendan


----------



## Sunny (26 May 2020)

It was great to see but I think the stories from the nursing homes today is going to dampen my mood. Not unique to Ireland but by the looks of it, there are some serious questions to be answered. 

Still wish they would give us a better breakdown of new cases though and where they are coming from.


----------



## Purple (26 May 2020)

mathepac said:


> Not necessarily true. As has happened previously, there may yet be covid-19 related deaths confirmed for to-day's, they're just selecting when to release the information. Meanwhile they get the great benefit of the headlines and the fanboys bigging up "the heroes".


I hope I never get that cynical.


----------



## odyssey06 (26 May 2020)

Sunny said:


> It was great to see but I think the stories from the nursing homes today is going to dampen my mood. Not unique to Ireland but by the looks of it, there are some serious questions to be answered. Still wish they would give us a better breakdown of new cases though and where they are coming from.



Yes, and also I wonder if one of the reasons our per capita figure of deaths is lower is simply because per capita could it be we have smaller \ fewer people in nursing homes.


----------



## 24601 (26 May 2020)

mathepac said:


> Not necessarily true. As has happened previously, there may yet be covid-19 related deaths confirmed for to-day's, they're just selecting when to release the information. Meanwhile they get the great benefit of the headlines and the fanboys bigging up "the heroes".



This is probably more likely to happen on a Monday due to delays in reporting from the weekend. Tony Holohan made reference to this when deaths fell dramatically either last weekend or the weekend before. There's absolutely no evidence to suggest they're selecting when to release the information. This is just veering towards Gemma O'Doherty type nonsense.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (26 May 2020)

There are enuff statistics questions here to supply a whole Young Scientists’ competition.  The chart posted above shows we are 8th in the World on per million deaths, nothing to crow about.  
Note that the USA are “better” than us.  Didn’t stop Fintan O ‘Toole practically accusing Donald Trump and Rupert Murdock of mass murder because they topped the charts in actual deaths.


----------



## Purple (26 May 2020)

Wouldn't it be great if the organs of the State were competent enough to orchestrate a cover-up.


----------



## Purple (26 May 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Note that the USA are “better” than us. Didn’t stop Fintan O ‘Toole practically accusing Donald Trump and Rupert Murdock of mass murder because they topped the charts in actual deaths.


Fintan O'School has never allowed not knowing much about something to hold him back from holding strong opinions on it. It has also never stopped him from sharing those opinions. In fairness  he has a great view of the rest of us, up there on the high moral ground.


----------



## mathepac (28 May 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> And we all know that there are hundreds of new deaths every day but there is a conspiracy not to publish these.





llgon said:


> In reporting the daily number of new cases Dr Holohan said that the deadline for including positive cases changed today from 11am to midnight last night.  That would at least partly account for the lower number of cases today.


Maybe not hundreds of deaths, but some appearing in the unfortunate total for a different day with the new reporting schedule. The announcement coincides with the zero total for Monday.


----------



## llgon (28 May 2020)

mathepac said:


> Maybe not hundreds of deaths, but some appearing in the unfortunate total for a different day with the new reporting schedule.



The new schedule was in relation to reporting of positive cases, not deaths.



mathepac said:


> The announcement coincides with the zero total for Monday.



The change made no difference to the number of deaths announced on Monday. 

But don't let the facts get in your way.


----------



## Ceist Beag (29 May 2020)

I think some of us need to get out in this beautiful weather a bit more and stop seeing conspiracy theories everywhere!


----------



## Purple (29 May 2020)

Ceist Beag said:


> I think some of us need to get out in this beautiful weather a bit more and stop seeing conspiracy theories everywhere!


That's just what they want you to do. Do you think it's an accident that the weather has been so good recently?! You Fooooll!


----------



## Laramie (29 Jun 2020)

We have had a handful of deaths per day in recent weeks. The numbers in ICU have not correspondingly fallen.  Does this suggest that the deaths are from people dying at home, nursing homes, hospital.  I wonder why these people were not in ICU if they were so critical?


----------

